# Any canadian cubers in the ottawa/gatinau area?



## TheSpicyBlueFlamingo (Apr 13, 2020)

Any canadian cubers in the ottawa/gatinau area? lemme know.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 13, 2020)

Yeah me, as well as @RiceMan_ and @AstronomicalCuber2626


----------



## RiceMan_ (Apr 14, 2020)

yes


----------

